

Cornify (which launched on HN) won the People's Choice Awards at SXSW - jbenz
http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2010/03/14/answers-unicorns-win-big-at-south-by-southwest-web-awards/

======
jbenz
It all started here 408 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=459861>

Rainbows and happiness to all.

